# Shotgun Blast Diarrhea?!?!



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

I know this is kinda a puppy question, please don't lynch me....

My 6 mo. DS had an EXTREME case of diarrhea this AM. Literally shotgun sprayed all over her kennel, which landed all over my carpet and walls. It was a ton of bright brown/green goo. Not firm at all. No blood though.

She has all her shots and her diet has been exactly the same everyday (Kirkland/Costco Puppy Food and Natural Balance Turkey Roll cut into really small pieces for training). Today at the field she had "frozen yogurt" consitancy poo at 4pm. She had a normal meal at 6pm. She wasn't exposed to any type of stress or any new animals today. Yesterday her turds were normal-firm consistancy. She eats at 6am and 6pm. Never had any problems before....

What gives? Any ideas? Thanks.:-?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the visual...

We have almost ALL been there (most likely), except for Don probably...

Who knows why, we dont live with and feed your dog. 

try the search function, it is your friend...

if it persists after you take measures to fix it, I would say a vet visit is in order...

My dog crapped in my Jeep last week...100% my fault...


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

When my dogs have Diarrhea I give them can pumpkin with their food it has always helped me.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mario Fernandez said:


> When my dogs have Diarrhea I give them can pumpkin with their food it has always helped me.


yes pumpkin...but NOT the pie filling kind, learned that from Connie 

I have used it, it works...a couple spoon fulls with the food is what I did.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Thanks for the visual...
> 
> We have almost ALL been there (most likely), except for Don probably...
> 
> ...


Don sees this all the time. From eating green acorns, toads, dead animals and who knows what else. I don't get to excited about shit like this. If it persists, I give them a couple of pepto pink tablets. People get the runs all the time, no reason a dog isn't entitled to have an off day. Maybe the dog doesn't like being kenneled. Mine come and get me to go out. Who knows?


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Well...

I went to take her to training today and i didn't even make it out of my neighborhood before she barfed 3x in her kennel. Bright yellow/green. She had nothing for breakfast. So we get home and i put her in the yard and she immediately has bright green water diarrhea. 

I called the vet and they advised she should have boiled chicken and rice for the next 24-48 hours. I have given her (3) servings of about 1 cup of the chicken and rice. She still hasn't dumped yet. She seems playful, but won't drink any water.....?:?:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

deleting ...... new post appeared while I was typing


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian Hicks said:


> My 6 mo. DS had an EXTREME case of diarrhea this AM. Literally shotgun sprayed all over her kennel, which landed all over my carpet and walls. It was a ton of bright brown/green goo. Not firm at all. No blood though.





Brian Hicks said:


> Well...
> 
> I went to take her to training today and i didn't even make it out of my neighborhood before she barfed 3x in her kennel. Bright yellow/green. She had nothing for breakfast. So we get home and i put her in the yard and she immediately has bright green water diarrhea.
> 
> I called the vet and they advised she should have boiled chicken and rice for the next 24-48 hours. I have given her (3) servings of about 1 cup of the chicken and rice. She still hasn't dumped yet. She seems playful, but won't drink any water.....?:?:


And yesterday morning the dog had formed logs? No pudding poop until yesterday afternoon?

Any dumpster diving lately? Eating grass or other greenery? 

Drinking any standing water lately? 

The first thing I (JMO) would do regardless of the suspected trigger is a mini-fast (but with water encouraged .... even if you have to bait the water).



ETA (changes for vomiting)

Now that there is vomiting too, I would be even more careful about frequent but small hydration. I'd make baited water (no fat) and then cool it back to room temp before giving it.

No lethargy or apparent pain?

Again ..... any chance the dog has been into the trash?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"I called the vet and they advised she should have boiled chicken and rice for the next 24-48 hours. "

_

I do a mini fast first ---- also, the rice should be overcooked, and not drained (you want a kind of rice gruel), and not Minute Rice or converted rice or anything but regular rice. A little skinless white chicken added. A little plain canned pumpkin added.

Not much chicken, actually.... rice has binding properties (and so does the water you cook it in), but boneless meat, including white-meat chicken, does not.

With vomiting added to the diarrhea, I probably wouldn't wait more than a day to go to the vet unless I saw significant improvement in the morning. (You mean real vomiting, right? Not a tablespoon or two of frothy greenish-yellow liquid, like the so-called bile vomiting that some dogs so when the stomach is very empty?)


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

I would give the dog some slippery elm(2 capsules opened up) made into a paste with plain yogurt a half hour before offering the bland diet. SE helps heal the gut and after both ends being so busy, the gut must be irrritated! Give the SE for a few days.
Water can cause barfing too, so if the dog is still barfing, I would only offer a few tablespoons at a time(keep hydrated, but not to the point of causing more barf) Or you can freeze pedialyte and offer those cubes to stop dehydration. Hope your pup feels better asap!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, since everyone else has jumped in. A couple of mine went through this for a 24 hour period and then back to normal within the last week or so My #1 thing to give for gastrointestinal is aloe vera juice--couple of tablespoons. I kinda fasted mine then back to their normal food. On an older dog, I wouldn't let this go beyond 48 hours before then seeing a vet. 

T


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And yesterday morning the dog had formed logs? No pudding poop until yesterday afternoon?
> 
> Any dumpster diving lately? Eating grass or other greenery?
> 
> ...





Connie Sutherland said:


> _"I called the vet and they advised she should have boiled chicken and rice for the next 24-48 hours. "_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the input....

Connie,

To answer your questions:

Yesterday morning- Solid Poo. Yesterday Afternoon- Frozen Yogurt Poo.

No Dumpster Diving at all. Does eat grass at the park and did eat some grass yesterday afternoon.

No standing water drinking.

All this AM she laid on her bed outside, which is really unusal for her. She is a tornando usually.

This evening she has been very very playful. I'm going to go walk her and check her stool. She always dumps on walks. She seems normal, but she isn't really drinking water....


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Monitor her mucous membranes in her mouth carefully (gums should be moist and pink, not pale or too dark or tacky/sticky feeling) as well as her skin turgor. So when you pinch off a bit of skin behind her ears on her neck, it should come back right away. If there is any tenting at all, she's getting dehydrated and needs to be seen ASAP.

If things like parvo, coccidia, giardia, intestinal worms, obstruction, or intestinal intussusception are ruled out by your vet by various lab tests and radiographs and they determine it was just something she ate or something similar, I am really liking a newer product out called Nutramax Proviable KP. The ingredients both help stop the diarrhea and contains lots of probiotics. It comes in a kit based on weight and you put the contents of the syringe in the dog's food or by mouth. It also comes with a pack of probiotic capsules to continue giving after the episode of diarrhea. I have a 6 month old kitten that I adopted about two months ago and even though he was wormed and nothing on a fecal, had very soft stool. I tried the Nutramax Proviable KP and it helped firm up his stool within less than 24 hours and has been pretty much fine since. Your vet can order some for you.


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Monitor her mucous membranes in her mouth carefully (gums should be moist and pink, not pale or too dark or tacky/sticky feeling) as well as her skin turgor. So when you pinch off a bit of skin behind her ears on her neck, it should come back right away. If there is any tenting at all, she's getting dehydrated and needs to be seen ASAP.
> 
> If things like parvo, coccidia, giardia, intestinal worms, obstruction, or intestinal intussusception are ruled out by your vet by various lab tests and radiographs and they determine it was just something she ate or something similar, I am really liking a newer product out called Nutramax Proviable KP. The ingredients both help stop the diarrhea and contains lots of probiotics. It comes in a kit based on weight and you put the contents of the syringe in the dog's food or by mouth. It also comes with a pack of probiotic capsules to continue giving after the episode of diarrhea. I have a 6 month old kitten that I adopted about two months ago and even though he was wormed and nothing on a fecal, had very soft stool. I tried the Nutramax Proviable KP and it helped firm up his stool within less than 24 hours and has been pretty much fine since. Your vet can order some for you.


Thanks Maren, her skin turgor was fine. I'm a paramedic and i checked for this earlier, as you would with a human suspected of dehydration. 

We went on a short walk and although she didn't poo, she peed twice and when we got back in the house she drank allot of water. Really playful and full of energy. I'll see what she poops out tomorrow am.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

How is she today?

Any more of this?_ "All this AM she laid on her bed outside, which is really unusal for her. "_


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

there have been a lot of issues with food rpoducts coming from china. many dogs getting sick and/ or dying from unknown toxins and chemicals in recent weeks. there might be an fda warning out about it. costco is one of the larger purveyors of dog food products made in china. i would check to see where your treats and food are sourced before you keep feeding it. that goes for everyone.

food eaten in the usa is something that should be made in the usa.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Brian Hicks said:


> Thanks Maren, her skin turgor was fine. I'm a paramedic and i checked for this earlier, as you would with a human suspected of dehydration.
> 
> We went on a short walk and although she didn't poo, she peed twice and when we got back in the house she drank allot of water. Really playful and full of energy. I'll see what she poops out tomorrow am.


Good to hear she's drinking more water, but since she was vomiting, don't allow her to have a large amount. Let her drink for about 10 seconds, then take it away for maybe 15-30 minutes to allow it to settle and then she can have a little more if she wants.


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> How is she today?
> 
> Any more of this?_ "All this AM she laid on her bed outside, which is really unusal for her. "_


Nope. Up at 5:30 and raring to go.



Chris Jones II said:


> there have been a lot of issues with food rpoducts coming from china. many dogs getting sick and/ or dying from unknown toxins and chemicals in recent weeks. there might be an fda warning out about it. costco is one of the larger purveyors of dog food products made in china. i would check to see where your treats and food are sourced before you keep feeding it. that goes for everyone.
> 
> food eaten in the usa is something that should be made in the usa.


Costco dog food is made by Diamond Pet Foods, which actually have 2 plants within 15 min from my city. I don't know where the ingredients are from though...



Maren Bell Jones said:


> Good to hear she's drinking more water, but since she was vomiting, don't allow her to have a large amount. Let her drink for about 10 seconds, then take it away for maybe 15-30 minutes to allow it to settle and then she can have a little more if she wants.


Will do. She didn't drink longer than 10 seconds. I'll keep an eye on her. I gave her the chicken and rice again for breakfast.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: ingredients
not only for our dogs.....
a few years back my wife was really sick and she needed a lot of Vitamin C supplement along with a lotta other stuff
at that time it was next to impossible to find powdered Vit C that WASN'T made/sourced in China, even by all the "American" nutrition companies :-(
.... doubt that it's changed much since then so if you take it now that's probably where it came from

since i rarely buy kibble, don't read labels, but doubt you will see the countries of origin for a lot of ingredients :-(


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I had this happen w/ our pup when we first got him, but it was b/c we switched him from the breeder's food to our food. He's now been on raw for almost 6 months - never a pooping issue.

The only thing I could think of is perhaps did you open a new bag or your normal dog food?

Either way, pup is probably doing fine.

Connie's suggestions of pump, rice gruel, baited water and white chicken worked very well in my situation


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Ryan Venables said:


> I had this happen w/ our pup when we first got him, but it was b/c we switched him from the breeder's food to our food. He's now been on raw for almost 6 months - never a pooping issue.
> 
> The only thing I could think of is perhaps did you open a new bag or your normal dog food?
> 
> ...


Ya she is back to normal. No, the bag was about halfway used and the reward treats are about midway down the log, so i don't think freshness of the food was an issue.

I think she may have quickly eaten som ething on the field that jacked her up.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian Hicks said:


> Ya she is back to normal.



Excellent.


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Excellent.


Thanks* all* who offered advise!


----------

